# Баян АККО Мюзет



## Nick (18 Авг 2012)

Кто может подсказать сколько стоит баян АККО Мюзет?
Может быть у кого то есть прайс какой-то?
Прищлите пожалуйста на [email protected]


----------



## _Scandalli_ (18 Авг 2012)

На официальном сайте в разделе "обратная связь" напишите на имейл представителю. Он ответит, сам спрашивал.Удачи!


----------



## anddrey (18 Авг 2012)

Полгода назад 352 тыс.руб. Полный прайс в почте.


----------

